# venison roast???



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Im not a deer hunter but i have friends give me meat all the time. Just wondering what part of the deer is the roast and could i cook it like i would cook a backstrap or is there other ways that makeit better??? Thanks for any feed back


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Coat a 8" section of Backstrap in Kosher salt and fresh ground course black pepper. Let sit for 1/2 hour.....sear the roast in a couple of tbsp of olive oil and until it is browned all around and the ends. Do this in a non-stick pan that you can put into the oven...while searing the roast heat the oven to 500. Place the seared roast, uncovered, in the oven for 12-13 minutes...should be medium rare. Take out and put on cutting board...cover with tin foil and let rest before cutting for ten minutes.

While the roast is resting take the pan you roasted it in and place on the stove with all the drippings. Add one cup of beef broth, one cup of good Cab. Sav. ( I add some mushroom water if I can get some small dried morel mushrooms that I can re-hydronate) Reduce this to one third.

Cut the meat into 3/4" slices. Add 1/2 stick butter to the sauceand the mushrooms and incorporate.....pour sauce over the sliced roast.

Nothing to it and it tastes great.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

AND, Makes great sammy's the next day!!!!!! I can testify to that!!!!! :lol:


----------

